# PC friert ein



## Ich_halt224 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hey Leute,

also ich verstehe nicht ganz, was mit meinem PC los ist. 
Habe alle bisherigen Probleme auf die Festplatte geschoben die hinüber ist, seit heute hat mein PC eine neue Festplatte, ich habe alles neu installiert.

Nun spinnt aber der große Lüfter, dieser ging immer nur an, wenn es nötig war, nun läuft der aber fast die ganze Zeit durch.

Zum Beispiel ist er eben an gegangen, als ich hier ins Forum bin, das hatte ich noch nie, eigentlich geht er nur an wenn ich Kalonline, eine Onlinespiel, spiele.  Bei kalonline habe ich das Problem, dass mir der PC regelrecht einfriert, es bleibt einfach alles stehen und ich kann nichts mehr machen, Teamspeak ist auch unterbrochen. Da kommt man nicht mehr ins Windows, nicht in Task-Manager, nicht einmal die Maus lässt sich noch bewegen.

Da ich leider nicht viel Ahnung von Hardware habe, habe ich mal einen hijackthis-Bericht machen lassen und einen kompletten Bericht von Everest, beides hänge ich als Datei an, in der Hoffnung, dass da jemand von euch mal rein schaut, der mehr Ahnung davon hat wie ich.  Vielleicht seht ihr ja in den Berichten mögliche Probleme.

Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Hilfe.

Euer blubi


EDIT: Der Bericht von Everest ist zu groß um ihn hier hochzuladen (txt-Dateien sind auf 150KB begrenzt), daher habe ich hier den Link dazu:
http://www.cshare.de/file/a79ecb273b6bd14618e60acba0ed9e77/everest-report.txt.html


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. Dezember 2007)

Entweder ist da einfach nur Staub schuld oder ein Programm läuft bei dir im Hintergrund und nimmt Rechenzeit. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wirklich was ich mit der Ausgabe von Everest soll. Da stehen nur Hardwareinfos drin, die eigentlich relativ irrelevant sind. Also Strg + Alt + Entf auf -> Prozesse und dort schaun was die meiste CPU-Last verursacht.
Oder eben mal putzen.


----------



## Sukrim (6. Dezember 2007)

RAM defekt? Könnte Hardwarelocks erklären...

Memtest --> Google


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Dezember 2007)

Ramdefekte verursachen meiner Meinung nach eher Abstürze und Bluescreens als Hänger und Frezzes.


----------



## PC Heini (7. Dezember 2007)

Und die Lüfterregelung ist ja meistens Biosgesteuert. Da würde ich auch mal nachsehen.
Ansonsten im Bios ( je nach Typ ) die " load optimal setings " verwenden und sehen, was es gebracht hat.


----------



## Laudian (7. Dezember 2007)

Zu welchem Zeitpunkt ist der Everestbericht erstellt? 

Das Protokoll gibt eine CPU-Temperatur von 55Grad aus. Das ist im Allgemeinen das obere limit dessen, was eine CPU abbekommen sollte. 

Meine Erfahrung mit einem verstopften Durchlaufkuehler ist, dass das Mainboard sobald es zu warm wird auf Notfunktion zurueck schaltet und dann der PC einfriert. Schaltet man ihn dann sofort wieder ein, laeuft er in Notfuntion weiter (runtergetaktet, so dass er auch ohne Kuehler lauffaehig ist) und ist zum Arbeiten kaum mehr geeignet.

Tippe mal, dass hier ein aenhliches Problem vorliegt.

Bei Laptops sind die Kuehlrippen, die in ner Art Luftkanal liegen besonders gefaehrdet fuer zusetzen ... hatte damals rung 5 Millimeter Staubflaum davor liegen ...


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Also meine CPU ist ne ganze Weile mit ca 60-70Grad gelaufen, also nix limit von 55 ^^


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Dezember 2007)

Das Limit einer CPU liegt bei 90°C.... 80°C sind grenzwertig. 70°C sind ungesund usw.


----------

